# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Abandoned Places around the World

## Calypso Jones

http://www.boredpanda.com/abandoned-places/

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> http://www.boredpanda.com/abandoned-places/


THESE ARE SO COOL!!!!!

I would love to visit them ALL!!!!

I'm so strongly attracted by such melancholy and haunted-looking places!

----------


## JustPassinThru

Twenty-five years ago...what took me West for the first time, was a Pentax camera, a hope to discover a new talent...and the lure of the ghost towns of the West.

A few of them I have seen.  For example, I was in Elkhorn, Montana...BEFORE it experienced its current rebirth.  I was there when no one else was there...actually, it was in a transition.  The historical preservationists had staked it out and had re-roofed the IOOF Hall; but there was nobody living there.

That was 1989.  I was camping out of the back of my Yugo.  I was there this September, while over at Williston, ND...and the area is transforming.  About twenty properties occupied; LOTS of life...and the historical properties are shored up and either presented, or locked up.

My point:  If I'd been able to get to the West ten years earlier (I would have been a broke teenager) I would have seen more.  Ghost towns, like shipwrecks, don't last.  Vandals do what saltwater does...destroy.  In the 1970s, the snowmobile was a new thing; and the Western abandoned towns suffered.

Today there are two types.  The flat-leveled abandoned homesteads, with a few boards poking up...or the touristy ghost towns.

Sad but true.  I was born about twenty years too late.  I could have had fun documenting Western history before the Californians with their Ski-Doos destroyed and vandalized everything - including a lot of arsons.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

That's a sad tale, JPT...people really need to leave places like this alone!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> That's a sad tale, JPT...people really need to leave places like this alone!


Yes.

It does not happen.

Either interested parties with resources buy it, or vandals destroy it.

There is no other way.

There is a modern ghost near "Dotsero" Colorado...I forget the name.  Was abandoned in 1980 when the well-water was found contaminated and the mine that hosted the company-town had pretty-near played out.  It was an organized decampment...all the housing belonged to the mine company.  They closed and evicted everyone; and shut down everything, including...I'm trying to remember...there was a deep structure, I think it was fresh water, but they had to pump it out constantly to keep everything going.

The former miners were sent on their way; the town was empty; the power was shut off...and the deep shaft with all the power and pumps flooded.  Never to be pumped out.

I was there 20 years after it happened...I found a nice 1956 Chevrolet pickup in the company garage.  That was, again 1989.  I remembered that, and then eight years later, living in Denver, I made it back.

The truck was there.  But vandals had reduced it to scrap.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Twenty-five years ago...what took me West for the first time, was a Pentax camera, a hope to discover a new talent...and the lure of the ghost towns of the West.
> 
> A few of them I have seen.  For example, I was in Elkhorn, Montana...BEFORE it experienced its current rebirth.  I was there when no one else was there...actually, it was in a transition.  The historical preservationists had staked it out and had re-roofed the IOOF Hall; but there was nobody living there.
> 
> That was 1989.  I was camping out of the back of my Yugo.  I was there this September, while over at Williston, ND...and the area is transforming.  About twenty properties occupied; LOTS of life...and the historical properties are shored up and either presented, or locked up.
> 
> My point:  If I'd been able to get to the West ten years earlier (I would have been a broke teenager) I would have seen more.  Ghost towns, like shipwrecks, don't last.  Vandals do what saltwater does...destroy.  In the 1970s, the snowmobile was a new thing; and the Western abandoned towns suffered.
> 
> Today there are two types.  The flat-leveled abandoned homesteads, with a few boards poking up...or the touristy ghost towns.
> ...


The Elkhorn IOOF Hall:

----------


## Matalese

> http://www.boredpanda.com/abandoned-places/





I love these, Thanks for posting them.

----------


## Matt

> The Elkhorn IOOF Hall:


Got a great idea for this. *goes to start up some photoshop*

Been doing some cool graphics today.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Notice the tourist-information plate in front of the hall.

That's what it's come to.  In this age of drones and Google Maps...no place is abandoned.  If productive, protective people aren't there...vandals are.  In a heartbeat

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> The Elkhorn IOOF Hall:


You know, you have inspired me!

There are TONS of abandoned ghost towns within a 50 mile radius of here. There's even a series of books called 'Ghost Towns of Ontario' and 'Ghost Towns of Northern Ontario'. Mining booms and lumber booms would start, towns would explode in population, and then peter out when the resources did, leaving towns to be slowly reclaimed by the advancing forest. 

What a photo-study these things would make!! One of my best friends has a Hallelblad, Leica's, Rolliflex rangefinder cameras...I should borrow one and go on a shoot!

The most melancholy aspect of these places are the eerie, abandoned graveyards on their outskirts. You can't get much more lost than that!

----------


## Matt

> Got a great idea for this. *goes to start up some photoshop*
> 
> Been doing some cool graphics today.


I lost interest half way in. Still. Looks cool. Like staring down the apocolypse sort of cool. Dead grass, dead wood, dead mountains, and burnt out sky. Very chaotic. At least that's what I was going for. Might look like shit for all I know. Honestly I'm too tired to tell the difference...so gonna leave this right here anyways.

----------


## Matt

One of the Abandoned Cities in Japan...



Chernobyl...



An Abandoned theme park...



Centralia PA (I have hiked through here many, many times).

----------


## Cat

These are so very interesting! 

I think one of the most fascinating and awful abandoned places is Chernobyl, Ukraine. 

You may read this here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernobyl_disaster

And you may also see of this here:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pict...?frame=2161229

I'm sorry, @Cal, I didn't see your inclusion of Chernobyl until after I made my post. Well done, @Cal.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I have followed it.

A young woman who's an avid motorcyclist...has broken past checkpoints and photographed Cherynobl.

It was along the lines of a series...

Do you by chance know that woman?

http://kiddofspeed.com/chapter1.html

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> These are so very interesting! 
> 
> I think one of the most fascinating and awful abandoned places is Chernobyl, Ukraine. 
> 
> You may read this here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernobyl_disaster
> 
> And you may also see of this here:
> ...


Chernobyl is believed by the local people to be very, very haunted.

'Destination Truth' sent a team over to investigate. They recorded a number of uncanny things there:

http://www.syfy.com/destinationtruth...rnobyl_sal_awa

----------


## Trinnity

In NC.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Sicily

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

In New York somewhere upstate.

----------


## Trinnity

England:

A church


Underground horse tunnels in Camden

----------


## Trinnity

A church in Gary, Indiana.

----------


## Trinnity

Belgium





cooling tower (that'll give me nightmares)

----------


## Trinnity

Germany

----------


## Trinnity

The moon

----------


## Trinnity

Japan



(ghost island)

----------


## Trinnity

Two more from Japan

----------


## Trinnity

*Mirny (Mir) Mine is a former open pit diamond mine located in Mirny, Eastern Siberia, Russia;* *The second largest man-made hole in the world*

----------


## Trinnity

Taiwan

----------

